# My Little Teacher



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

Purrkins was stunningly beautiful and ever so cute. I could never have suspected that one so small would teach me so much. 

If it is true that we all have a purpose for being here as human beings, why would it not be so for cats? 

Purrkins' life was riddled with illness from the moment he came into my life until his last breath today. He not only taught me about a terrible disease called FIP, which I had never heard of, he caused me to do much research about other feline ailments in search of a diagnosis for what was ailing him. He made sure I received a great education before another feline love in my life needs that information.

He also taught me patience, which I really never had before he got sick. He taught me that I could love again very soon after having lost another beloved feline. He filled that void and assisted me in my grief with my previous loss.

He taught me that true love is being able to let go when the object of your affection is no longer able to enjoy life. 

We went through the worst feline disease known to man together and it started that moment I picked him up and fell madly in love with him. Of course, I didn't know it at the time, he looked perfectly whole, even though he was not. 

Purrkins was at first playful and beautiful, but then the disease began to take its toll. He never was any less beautiful to me, but I am not blind. 

When it came time to say goodbye today, I looked at that furry little wingless angel and I kissed the top of his head one last time.

Goodbye Little Teacher! I will miss you so much!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Pugzley, I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Purrkins. He sounds like he was a wonderful friend. *hugs*



*edited for spelling error


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

((hugs)) I'm so sorry


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Purrkins certainly sounded like a special cat. It is obvious to me, how special he was to you.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear that Purrkins has finally passed away. You did so much for your little friend. It must be very hard.
I hope Rolls is doing well - please let us know more about him when you are feeling better.

best wishes
seashell


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

I miss him, but it was the right thing to do for him. He was suffering and if I had known his passing would be that peaceful I would have done it long before now. 

The last euthanasia was not peaceful and I didn't understand why, but now I do, it was because of heart problems and sometimes circulation in their bodies makes it harder for them to get to the Rainbow Bridge.

I'll always love him and wish he was with me. 

The next time one of my pets needs me to help them pass over, I won't wait until they are suffering so much.

But it is hard to know when it is time to let go and let them have some peace, since they can't tell us how they are feeling we are left with the terrible task of guessing what is best. 

This is the hardest thing about loving and living with our pets, having to give that command. 

It's a kindness. But as humans, we're taught to respect and prolong life in other humans. So it puts us into a terrible conundrum when trying to deal with euthanization of our furbabies. 

It still seems as if when we do this we are putting a lesser value on an animal's life than on human life. Somehow this seems wrong. But what is the right answer? Let them suffer because of that? 

I wish I knew the answer to these questions. 

As it stands, I am just going to have to believe that euthanasia is the right thing to do when our babies are suffering, can't be made whole again and need their peace. 

Rolls is doing great. He's sitting on my lap as I type this right now. 
He loves his mamma that's for sure. Total lap cat, confident. He was sent here to me to help me through this. The paths and odd coincidences that took place surrounding our union are just too numerous for this to have been a normal course of events. 

He'll help me through this. That's his job and I know he'll do it well. 
I love him with all my heart. Such a wonderful little ole man.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost your little man

RIP Purrkins

I'm glad you have Rolls to love


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Run Free Purrkins. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## momto4 (Jan 24, 2005)

I know just how you feel since I lost my beauitful Sam the day before you lost yours. Thank you for what you said to me and I hope you know in your heart that you did all you could and gave him and wonderful life.


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you so much, Momto4, and everyone else that offered their sympathy on this thread. Being alone in this is not good, so these message boards really do help the hurt. 

I'm glad I could help you feel a bit better, though nothing fills the void or stops the hurt except time and maybe a replacement kitty. Not that we could ever replace those we lose, but I am sure you know what I mean.

I've decided not to buy anymore purebred cats. I love the Persians and I have found that there are so many in rescue that need homes. That is where I am going to get all my future cats from now on. 

Before, I used to think I couldn't stand having another cat around so soon after a death, but I finally realized that Purrkins wouldn't want the other kitties to be without a home either, if he thought on human terms. 

So, I've got three more cats coming in from rescue soon and now I have something to look forward to and little do they know it, but so do they. I'm going to give them all the love they can stand. They deserve it so much.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I've gotten to where I've run out of words. If you were here, I'd hold you and cry along with you. It's so sad. But being free of pain is the blessing in all this. ((hug))


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

A belated thank you, Talullah.

I just read about your Madison and I am so very sorry.

I cry every time I read this forum about others losing their little ones. I wish they could live as long as we do, but then, that might not be fair either, to leave them when we have to go.


----------

